# gepolsteter BMX Sattel?



## Fabse (20. Juli 2003)

tachen...
kann mir wer nen ausreichend gepolsterten bmx sattel empfeheln, der mein liebstes auch nach einer harten landung ganz lässt?


----------



## a$i (20. Juli 2003)

hier der ist echt gut: haro  !!!!


erhältlich bei parano


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a$i (20. Juli 2003)

könnte meinen mitbewohner fragen ob er dir den sattel verkauft...ist eigendlich NEU weil nur kurz montiert und danach gegen nem flatlandsattel getauscht...

NP: 33 - bei intresse einfach ne PM, ich leite es weiter und dann könnt ihr nen preis ausmachen!

WETHEPEOPLE throne seat, mit lederverstärkungen und superfetten rails...


----------



## Fabse (24. Juli 2003)

mhm hat noch wer ne "empfehlung"?  

wie siehts aus z.b. mit dem hoffman skull logo seat...www.parano-garage.de/itemPicBig/400/400hb05.jpg

ach ja is der primo hemorrhoid zu hart für meine ansprüche?


----------



## a$i (24. Juli 2003)

> ach ja is der primo hemorrhoid zu hart für meine ansprüche



ist eher ein flatlandsattel, wenn du solche teile gut findest kannst auch den nehmen: KHE Flat Seat 
kostet NUR 12 statt 26 !

ist aber eher nix für empfindliche hintern und "weiche" landungen...


----------



## evil_rider (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von a$i _
> *
> 
> ist eher ein flatlandsattel, wenn du solche teile gut findest kannst auch den nehmen: KHE Flat Seat
> ...




lol, das ist nen street sattel und saubequem dazu auchnoch  nebenbei der stabilste sattel der welt !
meiner ist über 3 jahre jung und immernoch ganz(ausser das kunstleder das hinten allmälich aussnander geht) und der sattel hat schon fieseste bails überstanden 






und annem rad sieht er so aus:


----------



## NRH (24. Juli 2003)

evil, mach Dein rad halt in Deine Signatur  

Der Primo ist wircklich ein super sattel. Kaput bekommst den auf jeden fall net. Zum fahren ist er auch topp. Sitzen... naja, es geht wenn's net zu lang dauert.


----------



## evil_rider (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *evil, mach Dein rad halt in Deine Signatur
> 
> Der Primo ist wircklich ein super sattel. Kaput bekommst den auf jeden fall net. Zum fahren ist er auch topp. Sitzen... naja, es geht wenn's net zu lang dauert. *



bin auf dem ding schon mehr als 20km in sitzen gefahren


----------



## NRH (24. Juli 2003)

Naja, bei mir zeigt die Nase auch etwas mehr nach oben.
Aber auch wenn er "normal" eingestellt ist, ist er nicht so richtig bequem. Man kann zwar länger fahren, aber es ist nicht gerade angenehm.


----------



## evil_rider (24. Juli 2003)

meinen stell eich eigentlich immer so ein das er nen 45° sinkel zum sitzrohr hat 

zusteil kann ich nämlich auchnet leiden weil man sonst zuschnell auffm reifen sitzt und sich immer zum lenker hinziehn muss


----------



## NRH (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> zusteil kann ich nämlich auchnet leiden weil man sonst zuschnell auffm reifen sitzt und sich immer zum lenker hinziehn muss  *



Schlechter neben-efekt mehr net  finde ich zumindest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (26. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> lol, das ist nen street sattel und saubequem dazu auchnoch  [/IMG] *



jeder ECHTE bmxer sagt, dass das n flatland-sattel is 
aber is eh banane, solang man drauf sitzen kann 

also ich bin in meinen wtp verliebt


----------



## evil_rider (26. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marius _
> *
> 
> jeder ECHTE bmxer sagt, dass das n flatland-sattel is
> ...



komisch das hier die BMXer fast alle den fahren...... aber street fahrer ! flatlander fahren die vollplatik dingers oder DNA etc. hauptsache doll billig


----------



## NRH (26. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marius _
> *
> 
> jeder ECHTE bmxer sagt, dass das n flatland-sattel is
> ...



Na des is' schmarn. Bei street  ist des wohl der zurecht meistgefahrene Sattel. Den keine ist stabiler! Die ganzen sattel wie WTP, Haro etc. reissen sehr schnell auf, der Primo tut das dank der Plastikschaale nicht. Bei  mit ist er hinten ein bisschen, aber 3 Stiche, und er ist wieder "ganz".


----------



## Moto (26. Juli 2003)

Ich hab auch noch nie gehört das der Primo ein Flatlandsattel sein soll.


----------



## lagy (26. Juli 2003)

steroid is en flatland sattel

man kann ihn aber als hemmoroid bezeichnen weil er wirklich hemorriden freundlich ist


----------



## Fabse (2. August 2003)

öhm jetzt noch was zur sattelstange...muss bei der eigentlich nix groß beachtenoder?....ich hab nu vor den sattel bei paranogarage oder gsbmx zu bestellen, welcher von den angebotenen sattelstangen in 27.2 taugen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabse (3. August 2003)

wie siehts aus mit den khe sattelstangen...


----------

